# What happened to Pastor Justin Cox



## Avyn (Feb 20, 2011)

of P4CM? I've been seeing wncouragement on his fb page but don't know what happened.  Anybody know?


----------



## preciouzone (Feb 21, 2011)

(Got this from another forum, it's unfortunate and sad)



> Pastor Justin Cox of P4CM steps down
> 
> Hey guys. This is some info I came across on FB last night about Pastor Cox. You can peep the official announcement at http://www.p4cm.com/p4cm/events/p4cm-official-announcement
> 
> ...


----------



## plainj (Feb 22, 2011)

Sad. Just sad. There's a shaking going on in the body of Christ. Clean Your church up Lord.


----------



## Sarophina (Feb 22, 2011)

Ty for posting the update on Justin Cox.
 I felt in the Spirit that he was carnal before this was revealed to me. He made a very lustful video about big buts and that was enough for me not to listen to any more of his messages. 
 God will always expose man's evil deeds in the light. I just hope he repents and humbles himself before the Lord.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 22, 2011)

Satan is having a field day with our pastors and ministers. Every other week another pastor falls to sexual immorality or comes out the closet. I am not one to judge because I know when that monkey gets on your back, its hard to shake.

But look, the gospel is mocked and now even the average Christian man or woman in the church will think, "If pastor can't do it, who can I?"

The question is what are we as a church overlooking to help this issue? What are we not teaching properly? 

Or is this simply the end of days when "men will be lovers of themselves"?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 22, 2011)

This situation is sad but God is the restorer and healer. I think that we as the saints need to tighten up. In order for the temptation to cause us to be drawn away. *There is something in us that is not surrendered. That hidden thing that we are too proud or ashamed to seek help or accountability on. *

Why are the saints falling like this?  Not to judge, because I am also flesh and subject as well. 

I feel that these leaders are not being humble when it comes to their weaknesses. They feel they have to always appear righteous before the people, when they know they are slipping. *I think pride is one way the enemy takes leaders down.*

All I know is that I must consider myself lest I also be tempted and when a brother is overtaken, those who are spiritual are to restore.

*If the body would walk in humilty, people would not be so ashamed of their faults because you know that if you go to your sister or brother, they have your back and they wont tear you down. *

These are just some of my thoughts and observations.


----------

